
Couchsurfing Close to Shutting Down - gk1
https://blog.couchsurfing.com/couchsurfing-needs-your-help/
======
gk1
Note from submitter (me): The title of the announcement is "Couchsurfing needs
your help," but the lede of the story is that they're hanging on by a thread.

In my mind the original Couchsurfing community died years ago when they became
a for-profit company, started charging membership fees, and proceeded to cycle
through multiple CEOs in just a few years.

